# Sage



## tonicky (Dec 20, 2020)

Our Sage (BES875) Barista Express has just decided to play up.

Turn steam/hot water dial on - and water comes out group head. Can't get steam wand to work at all.

Any solutions much appreciated


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

My first thought is scaling. Have you descaled?


----------

